# Why bother buying a cat bed



## Loki&Baelish

Why bother, what you don't see is my bengal is in the other bag


----------



## mightyboosh

Why indeed. All Oliver wants for a bed is a box.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Shane Kent

He was still going through his social training The litter was still a rather new concept and he loved when I put fresh litter in.


----------



## Korin

How is that comfortable


----------



## thefiresidecat

it was filled with packet oatmeal.. so comfy. lol


----------



## thefiresidecat

Korin said:


> How is that comfortable
> 
> View attachment 389762


that's just good hunting if the ball runs out she'll see it and catch it. if she doesn't sleep there it might get away.


----------



## DolomiTTe

Think I need a bigger plant pot!










I popped the cat carrier down, ready to take Cloud to the vets, and Basil has decided he wants to use it as his bed. You try getting him in there when it's his turn to go to the vets though!!


----------



## mightyboosh

Betty has become a little obsessed with the phone table and sofa arm.


----------



## mightyboosh

DolomiTTe said:


> You try getting him in there when it's his turn to go to the vets though!!


I was going to say you're lucky until I read that.


----------



## thefiresidecat

DolomiTTe said:


> Think I need a bigger plant pot!
> 
> View attachment 389890
> 
> 
> I popped the cat carrier down, ready to take Cloud to the vets, and Basil has decided he wants to use it as his bed. You try getting him in there when it's his turn to go to the vets though!!
> 
> View attachment 389891


tibby also likes his carrier. but also will go ballistic if you try to put him in it. he's weird. I have managed to trick him in there a few times. put a dried fishy treater in and close it after him. seems to work lol found a few more uncomfortable sleepingpositions while looking for second carrier pic lol. oh I have a racing track pic too. tibby somehow covered himself with the towel. I woke up to this. he was a kitten in this pic. cracked me up. he used to cover himself regularly. he doesn't do that anymore. gawd I'm finding all the uncomfy sleeping positions i can find other than the one i set out to use. lol tibby is over represented here because he's the only one of my current glaring who likes to sleep in unusual places. the rest of them prefer couches and chairs with blankeys and beds with blankeys. we did cheat at one point we bought a couple woolen cat caves for dante for a safe place for him while we were getting to know him after trapping him on our porch. he used them when he was still terrified of us. after that he had little interest. so I put them in large costco boxes. none of the cats like to sleep IN them now but they love sleeping on top of them in the boxes. Tibby was the one who spur headed that after that all the cats were sleeping there. and here we go last pic. tibby sleeping in his soft carrier and dante trying to wake him up to come play. ugh. I messed up when trying to drag and drop last photo in. it erased everything and now won't let me put in the original photo I was using. it thinks I've exceeded ten.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
Scottiecat - not really a solid; not truly a liquid.



















Window sill is 3½ inches wide.










One of these beds is not like the other.


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## thefiresidecat

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> Scottiecat - not really a solid; not truly a liquid.
> 
> View attachment 389983
> 
> 
> View attachment 389984
> 
> 
> Window sill is 3½ inches wide.
> 
> View attachment 389985
> 
> 
> One of these beds is not like the other.
> 
> View attachment 389986


moo is truly an individual.  Have you had a conversation with scotty about going into a book deal on kitty yoga? he could help thousands

@Shane Kent those are some pampered kittys!


----------



## MaggieDemi

@thefiresidecat --That closet shelf would be a good hiding place to escape going to the vet. How did he get up there, I don't see a step, and I don't think cats can climb poles?

@Shane Kent --Princess Kitty always looks so happy, like she's smiling. 



1CatOverTheLine said:


> One of these beds is not like the other.


That can't be comfortable.


----------



## Shane Kent

thefiresidecat said:


> @Shane Kent those are some pampered kittys!


That's them roughing it at my in-laws cottage, lol. Here they are at home. Not the best of photos, it was dark in the tv room.


----------



## mightyboosh

@thefiresidecat hope you don't mind me using your pic but this defies all known physical laws, especially gravity.


----------



## thefiresidecat

MaggieDemi said:


> @thefiresidecat --That closet shelf would be a good hiding place to escape going to the vet. How did he get up there, I don't see a step, and I don't think cats can climb poles?
> 
> t


he's a forest cat. he levitates. honestly it's astounding the places i've found him in. when we were at our last house that had 9 foot ceilings thruout I was constantly having to have my hubby come get him down from places. a favorite was on top of the kitchen cabinets. in this case I didn't watch him make the jump so I'm not sure how he did it. he probably got to one of the lower ones and just sort of jump climbed. there are some opposite shelves that aren't in view. still a difficult climb imo.

in the other house to get to the tops of the cabs he'd go to counter then fridge top then top of cabs. which was still difficult because that counter was usually cluttered and the top of the fridge was a 2 or three inch ledge. lol. most forest cats put on a lot of weight as they age and don't stay in fighting shape so their levitation skills are out of practice. tibby however has stayed in fighting shape his whole life. (he's what I would call pretty underweight) he's healthy but underweight. one doc asked me if I was keeping him on a diet for some reason. (I was like NO i do not starve my cats lol) honestly we always have food down. he just won't eat a lot. he is getting older though. he missed a jump last week. we are thinking about installing ramps so he quits with the jumping. not sure how he'd deal with a broken bone.

I was looking for another uphigh pic but I found these too. the uphigh pic I thought I'd find I couldn't but I did find one with the cabinets lol at some point we converted the bowl into a kitteh bed. the pic with him with all the stuff is when we were packing up to move to this house.


----------



## weebeasties




----------



## MaggieDemi

@weebeasties --I have that same tunnel, but my cats refuse to go in it! I think it's too small for them. I think I need to get a children's size tunnel.


----------



## dustydiamond1




----------



## weebeasties

MaggieDemi said:


> @weebeasties --I have that same tunnel, but my cats refuse to go in it! I think it's too small for them. I think I need to get a children's size tunnel.


Yeah, manufacturers seem to make things kitten sized and don't realize big cats want to play too! I had wondered about child tunnels. I didn't know if they still made them. I had one when I was a kid and played in it all the time.


----------



## Korin

When Korin was tiny she loved to sleep inside shoes... so comfy


----------



## Golondrina

Sombra's














sleeping choices


----------



## MissyfromMice

Sometimes Missy uses her cat bed


----------



## dustydiamond1




----------



## Mrs Brown

I once bought 3 cat beds in one day for my little lovelies. Cost hardly anything, Home Bargains igloo fleece beds around £5 each but as good as any more expensive and nice colours etc. I thought oh how cute they will all look snuggled up inside them.

One cat tried it out then changed her mind and the other two were not interested at all. I have looked at the exotic and fancy beds and if I could be sure they would get used I would indulge (myself not the cats ) but I know they would be a waste of money.


----------



## dustydiamond1




----------



## tyg'smum

None of mine would ever go near a cat bed. Jim used to like the top shelf of the 8' bookcase: he used to launch himself off the back of the armchair (and let me know in uncertain terms if the chair wasn't in exactly the right place), ducking in mid air so as not to hit his head on the top of the case itself: a close favourite was the fruit bowl, on top of the bananas.

Tig isn't struck on boxes - he prefers hessian-textured bags (Rose was the same). One laptop bag has now become - at his insistence - his very own sleeping place ; I have to de-cat hair its replacement if I need to take it to a meeting. And he enjoys being carried downstairs (but nowhere else) in the laundry bag.


----------



## Loren95

Toby likes to snuggle between mum and dad, and it's so hard to get up for work.


----------



## raysmyheart

The floor is always good.......................


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

These are really funny!

I take it mine are the weird ones because they sleep in their actual bed every day! They also sleep on the sofas, my bed, the window sill and baskets of clean or dirty laundry are always a nice treat! But they definitely use their bed a lot! They never sleep in boxes, just play in boxes!


----------



## raysmyheart

They are so adorable @Tetley&Kenco ! Even if they actually _use_ their cat bed. :Hilarious


----------



## raysmyheart

On top of the backrest of the sofa is always wonderful.......................
.







..................................
.........even if I have to let my paws dangle down over the edge. My human even covers me with my blanket.






Speedy.


----------



## raysmyheart

"As long as I fits........................







.......a scratchy box is purrfect for a nap!"........love, Speedy.:Cat ♥


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Why with all the different (and comfy) places he has to sleep does Bertie decide that the windowsill on top of a piece of old towel I keep to mop up any incoming rain is the best place to be ?

He has the choice of Mum's bed, comfy corner in the dining room, plus another comfy one in the sitting room (along with the chairs/sofa etc) - but no, apparently the best spot of all is the 
windowsill !

Mum's Bed









Comfy corner in the dining room









Comfy spot in sitting room









Windowsill with old towel !










to be fair "Mum's bed" does get used a lot, preferably with Mum still in or on it


----------



## Loki&Baelish

thefiresidecat said:


> View attachment 389960
> View attachment 389962
> View attachment 389963
> View attachment 389965
> View attachment 389966
> 
> 
> tibby also likes his carrier. but also will go ballistic if you try to put him in it. he's weird. I have managed to trick him in there a few times. put a dried fishy treater in and close it after him. seems to work lol found a few more uncomfortable sleepingpositions while looking for second carrier pic lol. oh I have a racing track pic too. tibby somehow covered himself with the towel. I woke up to this. he was a kitten in this pic. cracked me up. he used to cover himself regularly. he doesn't do that anymore. gawd I'm finding all the uncomfy sleeping positions i can find other than the one i set out to use. lol tibby is over represented here because he's the only one of my current glaring who likes to sleep in unusual places. the rest of them prefer couches and chairs with blankeys and beds with blankeys. we did cheat at one point we bought a couple woolen cat caves for dante for a safe place for him while we were getting to know him after trapping him on our porch. he used them when he was still terrified of us. after that he had little interest. so I put them in large costco boxes. none of the cats like to sleep IN them now but they love sleeping on top of them in the boxes. Tibby was the one who spur headed that after that all the cats were sleeping there. and here we go last pic. tibby sleeping in his soft carrier and dante trying to wake him up to come play. ugh. I messed up when trying to drag and drop last photo in. it erased everything and now won't let me put in the original photo I was using. it thinks I've exceeded ten.


The box one


----------



## raysmyheart

Bertie'sMum said:


> Why with all the different (and comfy) places he has to sleep does Bertie decide that the windowsill on top of a piece of old towel I keep to mop up any incoming rain is the best place to be ?
> 
> He has the choice of Mum's bed, comfy corner in the dining room, plus another comfy one in the sitting room (along with the chairs/sofa etc) - but no, apparently the best spot of all is the
> windowsill !
> 
> Mum's Bed
> View attachment 418129
> 
> 
> Comfy corner in the dining room
> View attachment 418130
> 
> 
> Comfy spot in sitting room
> View attachment 418131
> 
> 
> Windowsill with old towel !
> 
> View attachment 418132
> 
> 
> to be fair "Mum's bed" does get used a lot, preferably with Mum still in or on it


Aaaaaw........ @Bertie'sMum - this made me smile!:Happy Isn't it true........many cozy, comfy places but one seems to be the dearest? 
The last photo with Bertie in his favorite spot - this is one beautiful picture! Bertie looks completely content.:Cat Sending hugs to Bertie.♥


----------



## Bertie'sMum

raysmyheart said:


> Aaaaaw........ @Bertie'sMum - this made me smile!:Happy Isn't it true........many cozy, comfy places but one seems to be the dearest?
> The last photo with Bertie in his favorite spot - this is one beautiful picture! Bertie looks completely content.:Cat Sending hugs to Bertie.♥


I've decided to take a "if you cant beat 'en, join 'em" approach and replaced the towel with a small fleece blanket - apparently it's the best thing since sliced bread, he's been sat there watching the birds and the rain (!!) all day


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Bertie'sMum said:


> *I've decided to take a "if you cant beat 'en, join 'em" approach* and replaced the towel with a small fleece blanket - apparently it's the best thing since sliced bread, he's been sat there watching the birds and the rain (!!) all day


I thought this meant you'd started sleeping in a cardboard box :Hilarious


----------



## raysmyheart

Bertie'sMum said:


> I've decided to take a "if you cant beat 'en, join 'em" approach and replaced the towel with a small fleece blanket - apparently it's the best thing since sliced bread, he's been sat there watching the birds and the rain (!!) all day


This is the best approach @Bertie'sMum ! I can tell the windowsill is _Bertie's_ beloved spot:Cat! Speedy & I wish him many, many happy moments (and naps & happy dreams) in his favorite place.:Cat ♥


----------



## Willow_Warren

How did I miss this thread! It's hilarious!


----------



## MissFluffy

Of all the odd places I've found this one (now sadly gone) over the years, the iNap attachment that came with my new laptop was probably the best


----------



## 3UntamedKittens

I guess little Ninjas "bed" fits in here :Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## 3UntamedKittens

mightyboosh said:


> @thefiresidecat hope you don't mind me using your pic but this defies all known physical laws, especially gravity.


This pic just shows you that Isaac Newton wasn't as clever as we were taught :Cat:Cat


----------

